
Dongle-killing MacBook Pro hub raises $1M to add what Apple courageously removed - walterbell
http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/macbook-pro-usb-c-adapter-hyperdrive/
======
walrus01
What's funny is it still does not have a 1000BaseT port. I don't care how good
your WiFi is, it's not going to copy files at 980Mbps and solid <1ms latency
to hosts on the same local subnet.

~~~
m_mueller
Yep, I had exactly the same thought. Is that some kind of generational
difference that everyone seems to think WiFi ist just fine now? Aren't there
still tons of corporate networks around that don't allow it?

------
danso
Oh boy, this immediately reminded me of a Kickstarter from 2013 -- the
Zendock. It only raised 100K but that was decent for a KS back then. The
creator tried but eventually couldn't finish the job before the money ran out.
Unlike other failed projects in which backers have accepted failure, this one
is, 4 years later, still attracting vitriol on a weekly, even daily basis:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coleflournoy/zendock-
th...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coleflournoy/zendock-the-best-
dock-for-your-macbook/comments)

This "dongle-killer" is a different beast...but I've found that these kind of
hardware campaigns rarely go well. It's not just the inevitable missing of
deadlines, but the non-guarantee that the creator will get the details right,
everything from polish to MFi (when it comes to Apple's mobile devices), never
mind long term durability.

It helps that this campaign is from a creator with experience in actually
delivering. But when I read the comments from their most recent million-dollar
campaign, I don't feel I could trust them to execute well on this
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hypershop/isticktm-
usb-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hypershop/isticktm-usb-flash-
drive-with-lightning-for-iphone/comments)

~~~
mdrzn
Same. I'd never trust Kickstarter for anything worth over 10$

------
stevenh
Clicked this link on mobile. Immediately got a full screen uncloseable ad
insisting I have a virus. This domain should be permanently banned from HN.

------
EJTH
"courageously" ? I'd personally use "boldly" as I really cannot see what
courage has to do with this.

~~~
pholbrook
"Courage" is a reference to Apple executive Phil Schiller's use of that word
to describe Apple's removal of the headphone jack from the iPhone 7 last Fall.

------
anotheryou
I'd be really scared of the lever this creates. Imagine lifting the laptop tha
grapping the lower part of the adapter on one side or having a book in the way
when you put it down.

------
rallycarre
Does apple make a profit from these adapters? I know they were a key developer
of the usb 3.1 c spec and I imagine they probably have several patents on it.

------
mattbillenstein
Hilarious

